

Ask HN: How to build a IBM Watson like program? - qanoob

I am interested in Q and A type app. I know it&#x27;s going to be a long road ahead. Can anyone please point me to the right resources ? I am trying to boil to ocean and plan to take on a specific niche (For example, it should be able to answer any Dinosaur related facts and such). Any data point on servers vs input training database size etc would also be of great help. Thank you.
======
opless
I seem to remember various IRC bots in perl that used to do that, factbot
perhaps?

